# 67 GTO reproduction fenders?



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

After getting into the body work on my '67, my body has discovered an old repair to passenger side fender it has pretty significant work done to the top of it where the headlight bezel. The fender is distorted and could possibly be fixed, but he said it would be tough. My question is how good are the repro fenders, and are there different ones? How do they fit and which brands have you guys used? I know repro fender for some cars suck, plain and simple, but I've seen others that fit really well. My body guy nor myself have any experience with these. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have HEARD that the repro fenders fit well...never used one though.


----------

